# Rocky Mountain Cyclocross 2007



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

anyone know anything about this other than the info i found on the internet?










Solo CXR ~ 
Handmade of Rocky Mtn designed custom Easton Ultralite aluminum matrix tubing with Easton EC70X carbon cross fork. Parts include FSA Gossamer Mega EXO crankset with Shimano R-550 cantilever brakes, Shimano 105 10 speed derailleurs with Shimano STI shifters, and Shimano WH-R550 wheelset. 

$1499


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

ever since Rocky Mountain started selling bikes at Eastern Mountain Sports I've been turned off, as far as I'm concerned they're just a retail bike now.


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

DRLski said:


> ever since Rocky Mountain started selling bikes at Eastern Mountain Sports I've been turned off, as far as I'm concerned they're just a retail bike now.


Retail bike? As opposed to? Cannondale and Scott bikes are sold is some REI's as are K2's bikes...I don't think that makes them lesser bikes. I'm glad to see Rocky Mountain has jumped into the CX game....too bad they didn't offer them in framesets.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Very slick build. That fork and the drivetrain are a great value, plus the frameset is very well thought out.

Unfortunately, Rocky has shorted all of its dealers (near me anyways) and we can't find any of these to buy. Too bad, I could have sold a handful to my team alone.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

never mind i picked up a 2007 Redline Conquest Team Frameset for $719 thats includes shipping!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

Hello Kitty said:


> anyone know anything about this other than the info i found on the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no idea they were back into the CX bike game. I am happy to see it. I have always liked their road frames.

I have a Rocky Mountain Rail, which was the CX bike they used to make but stopped about 4 years ago. It's a very nice bike, rides really well and is quite light. Lots os tire and mud clearance.

This is no doubt a better bike as they will have learned from a couple of glaring errors on the prvious version, but all told, I expect it will be a really nice bike.


----------



## Catsoft (Aug 22, 2006)

Hopefully I will get mine end of this month


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

Catsoft said:


> Hopefully I will get mine end of this month


Take some pics and give us a review when you can, please.


----------



## synnevs (Jan 9, 2006)

Hello Kitty said:


> never mind i picked up a 2007 Redline Conquest Team Frameset for $719 thats includes shipping!!!!


I've been checking out the RL team frame as well. Where did you scoop one of those for that price.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

synnevs said:


> I've been checking out the RL team frame as well. Where did you scoop one of those for that price.


bikeman.com

i was gonna get a 2007 Kona major major in the "bling-bling" polished look but they were on back order for who knows how long...

i'm doing the scour eBay thing right now to pick up the last few parts needed but i should have it done sometime in early october.

i'll post some pix and spec info once i get it built up on here.


----------



## Timgo2 (Jul 13, 2004)

Very nice looking bike. Great looking frame and fork. It's spec'd well as a good entry level cross race bike (unlike the Specialized and Giant that look more like a comfort road bike with fat tires).


----------



## Catsoft (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Catsoft (Aug 22, 2006)

Specs are online in germany...

http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=376

and

http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=368


----------



## cyclofran (Dec 8, 2006)

I see a rockymtn CX on ebay and am consdiering it, can you give more details on the glaring errors and I see the brake cable is not placed in the best spot. How is it for racing CX and handling. I'm more interested in a 9 speed and this seems to have decent components. Better to buy a new er redline or felt? Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rocky-Mountain-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

You can still find some new Stumptowns around.


----------

